

Microsoft: How we'll take on VMware - jyothi
http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-240370.html

======
ScottWhigham
What?

~~~
jyothi
Hehe, its more about being a big bully than strategy! giving it out for free
which VMWare cannot afford to do with its only bread and butter product.

However seems like someone at MS is pretty head strong on this issue -
_"Choice is always good for customers, [so] instead of playing 'my hypervisor
versus VMware', we decided we're going to leapfrog VMware, and the way we are
going to leapfrog them is through our management solutions."_

